# Fosters and Smith lights?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Anybody have these? What do you think? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11420

I was considering the double 20" fixture. I assume that means it has 2x 36 watt bulbs for a total of 72watts. I know that seems like a lot but keep in mind it is for a 10 gallon so the wpg rule is fairly useless. I currently have 45 watts NO florescent over a 10 and it could be more although 72 is a lot more. I might also go for the single. Probably the single would be fine, I just worry about the light spread. The price of these are great, I hate to pass it up if they are good. Any ideas?

Thanks[/url]


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Dont know but I was thinking of getting some sometime and finding out.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Two threads you want to look at

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=9460

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8845


----------

